
DuckDuckGo Search Is Down? - lsb
https://duckduckgo.com/?q=duckduckgo+status+!g
======
OldPenguin
Up for me at least [https://imgur.com/80EUIgA](https://imgur.com/80EUIgA)

~~~
lsb
I'd seen it failing, and now it seems to be getting back. Sending hugops to
everyone fixing it

